# Laisser tomber iCloud et utiliser Dropbox ?



## beegeezzz (13 Octobre 2019)

Bonjour,

Je suis un peu fatigué de voir que mon compte iCloud de 200 GB est plein et que je dois passer à 9.99 EUR par mois alors que je n'ai pas grand chose sur cet iCloud.

J'ai déjà appelé Apple qui ne sait rien faire pour moi.

Est-il possible d'utiliser Photos avec dropbox svp ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Sly54 (14 Octobre 2019)

Bonjour,



beegeezzz a dit:


> Je suis un peu fatigué de voir que mon compte iCloud de 200 GB est plein et que je dois passer à 9.99 EUR par mois alors que je n'ai pas grand chose sur cet iCloud.


Tu n'as pas grand chose sur iCloud mais ton compte à 200 GB est plein…
Y'a un truc qui m'échappe… 200 GB, c'est pas rien…


----------



## ibabar (14 Octobre 2019)

beegeezzz a dit:


> Est-il possible d'utiliser Photos avec dropbox svp ?


Tu peux aussi désactiver la synchronisation iCloud et n'utiliser que "flux de photos" (30 derniers jours).
Pour la sauvegarde, tu peux alors la faire manuellement de temps à autre (avec une routine hebdomadaire par exemple) sur ton Mac, les plus récentes étant assurées via "flux de photos".

Autre option (gratuite): Google Photos... ah non, on me dit dans l'oreillette que c'est pas tout à fait gratuit car tu abandonnes tes droits à Google, mais bon c'est une solution.

Mais comme le dit @Sly54 , c'est pas normal que tu sois blindé à 200Go avec "presque rien". Vérifies que tu ne sois pas tombé dans les méandres des doublons et de l'abscons et obscur "autres".
Si c'est le cas, ça pourrait être intéressant de partir sur une réinitialisation, de tout reprendre à zéro: tu as quoi comme autres appareils reliés à iCloud ?


----------

